# استلام شدة خشبية لسقف



## سيفيروس سبتيموس (8 مايو 2009)

ارجو من الخوان مساعدتى ببعض المعلومات عن كيفية استلام شدة خشبية لسقف (طابق ثانى ) 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## refaey (8 مايو 2009)

*بنود الاستلام*

منقول


كتاب بنود استلام الأعمال

قمت بجمع مواد هذا الكتاب من سنتين تقريباً ومن مصادر مختلفة , ولأكن هناك مصدر رئيسي وهو عبارة عن نماذج للاستلام في إحدى الشركات لمهندس مصري نشره في إحدى المنتديات ولا أتذكر اسمه , وأفادني كثير جداً ولذالك نشرت هذا الملف ليستفيد منه الجميع إن شاء الله, وحرصت بان انشره بملف ورد ليتمكن الجميع وخاصة أصحاب الخبرة الإضافة والتعديل عليه وإعادة نشرة لتعم الفائدة إن شاء الله . جمعه واعده/ متعب اباالروس الرياض 23/11/2007
منتدى مستشارك للبناءhttp://www.homekw.com



استلام أعمال الحفر
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
مراجعة منسوب التأسيس مع اللوحات ومع أقرب روبير . 1
مراجعة أبعاد الحفر لنموذج الفيلا . 2
مراجعة تطهير قاع وجوانب الحفر . 3
التأكد من نوع التربة المذكورة سابقاً 4

استلام الخنزيرة 
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
يتم استلام أبعاد الخنزيرة بحيث تكون أكبر من أبعاد الحفر بمسافة تمنع تأثرها بالحفر. 1
يتم شد خيط للتأكد من إستقامة أضلاع الخنزيرة. 2
التأكد من تقوية جميع الاضلاع بالخوابير (أو الشكالات فى حالة كون الخنزيرة على ارتفاع أعلى من الارض الطبيعية) ويكون التثبيت خلف خلاف على مسافة 50سم تقريبا . 3
مراجعة أفقية كل ضلع من أضلاع الخنزيرة بواسطة ميزان المياه. 4
مراجعة أفقية أضلاع الخنزيرة عند أماكن الالتقاء. 5
التأكد من الزوايا المحصورة بين الاضلاع عن طريق نظرية فيثاغورث. 6
التأكد من عدم حدوث أى حركة فى زوايا الالتقاء بين أضلاع- الخنزيرة بأن يتم تقويتها جيدا. 7

استلام نجاره القواعد الخرسانيه العادية
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
مطابقة المحاور الانشائيه مع المحاور المعمارية وصحة توقيع الزوايا 1
تطابق محاور القواعد مع المحاور المساحية الصحيحة 2
مراجعة أبعاد القواعد وارتفاعاتها. 3
التقفيل الجيد لجوانب القواعد مع بعضها وتسديد الفتحات بين الألواح 4
مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط والبالتات إن وجدت 5
مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات الصحى والكهرباء .. ألخ 6
مراجعة التقويات والتأكد من إتمامها بطريقة صحيحة ومتانتها 7
التأكد من أفقيه منسوب صب القاعدة مع بعضها ومع باقي القواعد بميزان القامة . 8

استلام نجارة قواعد مسلحة وسملات
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
يتم عمل التوضيح المحاور والقواعد وذلك على ظهر الخرسانة العادية ويتم تسليمه . 1
بعد شد النجارة يتم التأكد من مطابقة النجارة للتوشيح ومن استقامة الاتجاهات وكذلك رأسية أجناب القواعد والسملات 2
فى حالة عدم عمل فرشة عادية أسفل السملات يتم توفير cover مناسب تحتها عند عمل الردم بين القواعد العادية . 3

استلام حديد تسليح الأساسات
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ. 1
مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها. 2
تشكيل ورص الحديد طبقا للرسومات. 3
مراجعة أماكن أشاير حديد الاعمدة وربطها بكانات. 4
مراجعة أقطار وعدد وطول حديد أشاير الاعمدة. 5
التأكد من تربيط الحديد جيدا. 6
تركيب كانة بعيون لاشاير الاعمدة. 7
تركيب كراسى للحديد العلوى. 8
التأكد من تركيب بسكوت بين جوانب القاعدة وحديد تسليح القواعد. 9
يراعى إضافة كانات شتش للسملات لا تقل عن 2 بالسمل . 10
يجب مراجعة تخطيط أشاير الأعمدة داخل القواعد المسلحه 11
مراعاة عمل حديد أشاير الأعمدة برجل داخل القاعدة لا تقل عن عرض العمود . 12

استلام نجاره الأعمدة الخرسانيه 
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
مراجعة قطاع العمود وأبعاد الحطات 1
مراجعة التقفيل الجيد للاجناب وتسديد الفتحات 2
التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد ارتفاع باب العمود 3
مراجعة التقويات وتثبيتها جيدا مع التخشيب 4
مراجعة الوزنات الرأسية 5
مراجعة تثبيت التقويات (الأحزمة) وعددها (3 أحزمة فى المتر على الاقل) 6

استلام حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ. 1
مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها. 2
مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيطها وربطها بالاسياخ تربيط سد . 3
التأكد من تركيب كانة بعيون للاعمدة. 4
التأكد من رأسية حديد التسليح الرأسى وأفقية الكانات. 5
مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافى من البسكوت بين شدة العمود وحديد التسليح. 6
مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للاعتاب. 7
التأكد من نظافة العامود قبل التقفيل. 8

استلام نجاره الأسقف الخرسانيه (تحت السقف)
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
مراجعة القوائم (العروق) والمسافات بينها. 1
مراجعة أماكن وصل العروق مع بعضها فى حالة الارتفاعات العالية والتأكد من متانة التقوية عند الوصلات. 2
مراجعة جودة تثبيت عرقات الكمرات وبلاطة السقف. 3
مراجعة عمل تقويات الشدة بعروق مائلة (نهايز) فى الاتجاهين وتثبيتها بالقمط جيدا مع عروق الشدة ومع الاعمدة أو الحوائط المصبوبة. 4
مراجعة تقوية قاع الكمرات بعروق (حبس) باستخدام القمط. 5
مراجعة تقوية رقاب الاعمدة والتأكد من سلامة التسديد بما يضمن عدم وجود زوائد خرسانية بعد الفك. 6
مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات (إن وجد). 7
مراجعة التقويات عند اتصال ألواح التطبيق ببعضها والتأكد من عمل الوصلات بطريقة سليمة. 8

استلام نجاره الأسقف الخرسانيه (فوق السقف)
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
مراجعة الابعاد الخارجية وتطابق المحاور مع المحاور الصحيحة. 1
مراجعة مناسيب وأماكن وارتفاعات البلاطات على المستويات المختلفة. 2
مراجعة أبعاد وصحة زوايا بلاطات السقف. 3
مراجعة منسوب سطح الشدة مع الروبير والتأكد من مطابقته لمنسوب بطنية السطح. 4
مراجعة أبعاد وارتفاعات سقوط الكمرات. 5
مراجعة رأسية جوانب الكمرات. 6
مراجعة ارتفاع الجوانب الخارجية للسقف وتخانات البلاطات. 7
مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات (إن وجد). 8
مراجعة التسديد بين ألواح التطبيق وبعضها :- بين التقاء أجناب الكمرات مع تطبيق السقف عند التقاء الكمرات مع بعضها ومع الاعمدة بين قاع وأجناب الكمرات. 9
مراجعة أماكن وأبعاد فتحات الكهرباء / الصحى / التكييف / أخرى .. ألخ. 10
مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات والتأكد من ثبيتها جيدا. 11

استلام تسليح أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ. 1
مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها. 2
مراجعة وصلات وأطوال أسياخ حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات. 3
مراجعة أبعاد كانات كمرات السقف وكذلك عددها وتقسيطها على مسافات متساوية أو حسب الرسومات. 4
ربط حديد تسليح الكمرات العلوى والسفلى مع الكانات بسلك رباط ربطا جيدا. 5
إضافة كانات شتش بعدد لايقل عن كانتين لكل كمرة للمحافظة على التسليح السفلى للكمرة فى موضعه أثناء الصب. 6
مراجعة تكسيح حديد التسليح بالكمرات وأنه قد نفذ فى أماكنه المضبوطة طبقا للرسومات. 7
مراجعة بسكويت بلاطة السقف والكمرات والسلالم . 8
مراجعة حديد تسليح السلالم والدرج والتأكد من عمل أشاير ( في حالة أدوار متكررة ) . 9
مراجعة أشاير الأعمدة المزروعة إن وجدت والتأكد من مكانها . 10
التأكد من تكسيح حديد أشاير أعمدة الدور الأخير داخل بلاطة السقف . 11

استلام أعمال المباني
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من عمل المدماك الأول بكامل الدور أو الوحدة مع :أ- إسترباع الغرف.ب- تحديد أماكن الفتحات.ج- وزن المباني أسفل الكمرات. 1
التأكد وضع قوالب الطوب (أول مدماك) على فرشة كاملة من المونة. 2
التأكد من ملأ العراميس الطولية والعرضية من كلتا الجهتين (الوجه والظهر) 3
فى حالة الحوائط نصف طوبة تبنى المحاكيه بجوار العمود الخرسانة بمقاس لا يقل عن 20سم أما إذا قل المقاس عن ذلك فيجب صب المحاكية مع العمود . 4
التأكد من استخدام ميزان خيط لمراجعة رأسية الحوائط كل ثلاثة مداميك. 5
مـراجعة استواء السطـح في جميع الاتجاهات. 6
التأكد من سمك اللحامات الرأسية والأفقية لا يزيد عن 2 سم. 7
التأكد من تشحيط المباني أسفل الكمرات والأسقف. 8
يتم التأكد من تقسيط ارتفاع المبانى بحيث لايكون هناك فاصل يزيد عن 1 سم بين آخر مدماك مباني وبطنيات الكمرات أو بلاطات الأسقف. 9
قـد المباني 2 مدماك مصمت أو مدماك مفرغ علـي أن يتم ملؤه بالخرسانة (ع) وذلك لضمان تثبيت وزرة خشبية أرضية . 10
مراعاة تركيب المداميك لملائمة أعمال تمديدات الكهرباء بحيث يكون دق المواسير في طوب مصمت لضمان تثبيتها 11
معالجة المباني أولاً بأول بالرش بالمياه بعد 24 ساعة من مباني الجدار لمدة 3 أيام صباحاً ومساءاً . 12
عمل شرب بالمبنى (الدور) لضبط مناسيب الجلسات للشبابيك والأعشاب للأبواب والشبابيك. 13
مراعاة عمل المدماك الأخير أسفل كوبستات البلكونات والسطح طوب مصمت لضمان تثبيت جيد له . 14
مراعاة عمل ترابيس طوب مصمت موزعة بأماكن تثبيت الكانات (شبابيك وأبواب) لا تقل عن 3 بكل ناحية . 15
ضرورة تسليم الدور نظيف من مخلفات المباني . 16
لا يتم بناء الجدار علي مرة واحدة في يوم واحد ـ مرتين علي الأقل . 17
في حالة مباني حطات الردم أقصى ارتفاع للمباني 1.00 م . 18
يتم وضع فضل حديد بطول مناسب بالأركان (زويا أقل أو أكثر من 90˚). 19
بعد الانتهاء من الأعمال يتم مراجعة رأسية لجميع الجدران بميزان الخيط ـ مقاسات الفتحات . 20
يراعى رفع المخلفات بمعرفة المقاول بعد تلاقى الملاحظات ونهو جميع الأعمال . 21

استلام أعمال طرطشة البياض
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من مطابقة نسب مكونات الطرطشة المستعملة للمواصفات 1
التأكد من رش المياه على الاسطح المراد طرطشتها قبل عملية الطرطشة. 2
التأكد من ألا يقل سمك الطرطشة عن 0.5سم. 3
التأكد من أن مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة متماسكة وليست سائلة وترش بالماكينة أو القذف القوى على سطح المباني. 4
التأكد من تجانس الطرطشة بجميع الأسطح. 5
التأكد من أن سطح الطرطشة يكون خشن ومدبب لقبول وتماسك طبقة البطانة. 6
بعد الطرطشة يتم رش المياه على الأسطح يوميا صباحا ومساء مدة لا تقل عن يومين. 7

استلام أعمال البؤج والأوتار ( بياض حوائط )
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
يتم عمل البؤج أو الأوتار على مسافات لا تزيد على 2 متر بارتفاع 0.5متر فوق سطح الأرضية وتحت السقف بحوالي 0.5متر. 1
التأكد من مراجعة استواء البؤج أو الأوتار رأسيا بميزان الخيط وأفقيا بالمسطرة الألمونيوم ومراجعة صحة الزوايا القائمة بالزاوية المعدنية. 2
يتم استرباع أبعاد المسطحات عند عمل البؤج أو الأوتار. 3
يتم تكسير البؤج "فى حالة استخدامها" بعد الانتهاء من البطانة وعمل الترميم مكانها. 4
التأكد من أن لا يزيد سمك البؤج أو الأوتار عن 2.5 سم في الحوائط وعن 1.5 سم فى الأسقف . 5
يجب ربط البقع لجميع الغرف لنفس الوحدة بنفس الدور مع بعضها البعض ( بالزوى ) وليست كل غرفة منفصلة وذلك لربط بلاط الغرف مستقبلاً ببعضه البعض . 6

أعمال الكهرباء (الخراطيم في الأسقف)
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
مطابقة أماكن المخارج حسب الرسم . 1
مطابقة مقاسات المواسير حسب المواصفات . 2
التأكد من ربط المخارج باللنية العمومية لكل جزء . 3
التأكد من ربط المخارج باللوحة الخاصة بكل دور . 4
التأكد من تنظيف المخارج في الغرف . 5
التأكد من مسار الخراطيم داخل السقف بحيث لا يتم تجميعها داخل كمرة واحدة . 6
التأكد من ربط مخارج التيار الخفيف بمكان التجميع . 7
التأكد من عدم ربط مخارج الغسالات والسخانات وبرايز القوي والتكييف بأي مخارج أخرى وأنما تغذى مباشرة من اللوحة. 8
خراطيم التكييف والغسالات 23مم ، باقي الخراطيم 16 مم . 9
التأكد من عـدد مواسير الصواعد وهي 5 × 23 مم . 10
التأكد من مطابقة أماكن اللوحات في حائط 25 مم من الرسم المعماري . 11

استلام أعمال الكهرباء (الدق والتركيب )
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من سلامة المخارج في الأسقف والحوائط عن طريق اختبار بالسوستة . 1
التأكد من مطابقة أماكن المخارج ( برايز ـ إنارة ـ وخلافة ) حسب أماكنها علي الرسومات . 2
التأكد من مناسيب العلب الخاصة بالإنارة وهي 90سم و 30سم للبرايز والتيار الخفيف . 3
التأكد من ربط المخارج باللوحة العمومية . 4
التأكد من مطابقة التوزيع والربط علي اللوحة للمعمول به في السقف . 5
التأكد من تناسق توزيع المخارج علي نفس الحائط . 6
التأكد من عدم ربط مخارج التليفون والتليفزيون مع أي مخارج أخرى وإنما كل مخرج مستقل عن البريزة إلي مكان التجميع . 7
التأكد من مطابقة أنواع المواسير والخراطيم والعلب لما هو معمول به حسب المقايسة والمواصفة العامة . 8
التأكد من سلامة المنشون والكرب في حالة عمل ذلك لضمان سهولة مرور الأسلاك داخل المواسير . 9
مراجعة والتأكد من مطابقة وجه العلب والبواطات مع وجه البؤج والأوتار . 10
التحبيش حول العلب وعمل أربطة حول المواسير لا يقل عن 2 (بين العلبه والعلبة) بالحوائط مع مراعاة عدم استخدام الجبس إطلاقاً بالمونة ( رمل وأسمنت فقط ) . 11

استلام أعمال الكهرباء (الأسلاك) 
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من نوعية الأسلاك المستخدمة ومساحة مقطع كل سلك حسب نوع التغذية . 1
التأكد من مطابقة توزيع اللنيات حسب كود الألوان R.S.T . 2
التأكد من سلامة الأسلاك المركبة عن طريق أفوميتر أو تيار كهربي بها . 3
التأكد من ربط مخارج اللنية الواحدة مع بعضها عن طريق روزتات وربطها باللوحة العمومية . 4
التأكد من مقاطع الأسلاك الآتية :-1- إنارة عمومية 2 × 3مم2 فرعية 2 × 2.2- برايز عمومية 2 × 3 مم2 .3- برايز قوى 3 × 3 مم2 ، 3 × 4مم2 .4- سخان 3 × 3 مم2 .5- غسالة 3 × 4 مم2 .6- تكييف 3 × 6 مم2 .7 ـ تليفون 2( 2 × 6, ) .8- تليفزيون Coxial cable 75 ohm . 9- تغذيات عمومية(3 × 35 + 11) + 16مم210- صواعد 3 × 25 + 16 + 16 مم2 . 5

استلام الكهرباء (الاختبار ) 
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من الفصل والتوصيل عن طريق مفاتيح الإنارة واللوحة العمومية . 1
التأكد من سلامة المفاتيح القاطعة في حالة حدوث S.C . 2
اختبار توزيع الأحمال علي 3PH . 3
اختبار التوصيل لكابلات التليفون والتليفزيون . 4
اختبار شدة الإشارة للتليفزيون داخل الفيلا وخلال المخارج . 5

استلام أسقف الشبك الممدد
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
مراجعة العدد والقطر في المتر لأسياخ التعليق . 1
مراجعة استواء جميع الزوايا وتعامدها مع الأحرف . 2
مراجعة ارتفاع منسوب الأسياخ طبقاً للوحات ( مع مراعاة سمك طبقة البياض). 3
مراجعة أبعاد وأماكن التوصيلات الكهربائية فى السقف . 4
مراجعة عدم ترك بواقى من سلك الرباط مدلاه خارج البياض . 5
التأكد من تمام شد الشبك وعدم وجود أي مناطق ترخيم به . 6
مراجعة وجود ركوب (15-20سم) عند أماكن التقاء الوصلات 7

استلام أعمال السيراميك
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من نظافة رمل التركيب 1
مراجعة استواء السوك وتعامد الأحرف 2
مراجعة انتظام خطوط اللحام (العراميس) 3
التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات خلف البلاطة ( تطبيل ) 4
مراجعة منسوب المنطقة التى تم تبليطها (طبقاً للميل المطلوب) 5
مراجعة انتظام شطـف أحرف البلاط (إن وجد) 6
التأكد من تمام جفاف مونة اللصق قبل عملية السقية 7
التأكد أن تكون السقية بلبانى الأسمنت الأبيض وليس بالأسمنت الأبيض الجاف . 8
سيراميك الحوائط مراعاة التقسيط بحيث لا يتم عمل غلايق بين السقف والحائط . 9
مراعاة تساوى الغلايق على جانبي الحائط ( بقدر الإمكان ) . 10

استلام أعمال البلاط
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من نظافة رمل التركيب 1
مراجعة استواء السوك وتعامد الأحرف الرأسية مع الأفقية 2
مراجعة إستواء سطح البلاط 3
مراجعة نعومة سطح البلاط وخلوه من الخروم والتسويس 4
مراعاة أن تكون نفس المنطقة بها نفس البلاط من حيث لون ونوع الحصوة 5
مراعاة أن تكون الغلاقة في جانبين فقط من المساحة التي يتم تبليطها ( إن أمكن ) 6
مراعاة أن تكون المنطقة التي تم تبليطها لها نفس المنسوب أو طبقاً للميل المطلوب 7
مراجعة استكمال سقية البلاط 8

استلام توريد حلوق النجارة
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
الخشب من أجود الأنواع ( موسكي أو أرو حسب التوصيف ) وتام الجفاف . 1
الخشب ممسوح وخالي من العقد الخبيثة النافذة وخالي من الشروخ . 2
التأكد مـن قطاع الحلق 2" × 4" أو 2" × 6" أو 2 × 7" . 3
التأكد من أن تجميع القوائم مع الرأس بطريقة ديل الحمامة . 4
التفريز فـي الحلق بعمق حـوالي 1.0 سم . 5
أحرف الخشب سليمة تصنع زوايـا قائمة ( غير مكسورة أو مستديرة الأحرف ) . 6
أن يكون الحلق أكبر من مقاس ضلفة الباب ب 10.0 سم . 7
أن تكون الحلوق مستقيمة وغير مفتولة . 8
طلاء الحلوق من الوجه بمادة السلاقون طلاءاً كاسيا . 9
طلاء الحلق من الخارج ( الجزء الملامس للحائط ) بالبيتومين البارد . 10

استلام تركيب الحلوق الخشبية
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
مراجعة دهان الحلق بالسلاقون ودهان الجزء الملامس للحائط بالبيتومين 1
مراجعة أماكن وعدد الكانات فى الحلق 2
التأكد من تثبيت الكانات بالحلق بواسطة مسامير البرمة ( القلاووظ ) 3
فى حالة حلوق الأبواب مراجعة وجود زيادة في طول قائم الحلق (ضفر) لا يقل عن 5سم 4
مراجعة رأسية قائم الحلق بواسطة ميزان الخيط من الداخل والخارج 5
التأكد من أن واجهة الحلق في مستوى البؤج والأوتار أو سطح البياض 6
قياس عرض الحلق والتأكد من مساواته في أعلى ومنتصف وأسفل الحلق . 7
مراجعة قياس قطرى الحلق والتأكد من مساواتهما ( مراجعة الصليبة ) 8
التأكد من التحبيش على الكانات بمونة الأسمنت والرمل وعدم استخدام الجبس 9
ضرورة تثبيت الحلق على شرب لتحديد منسوب الرأس ( عدم الاكتفاء بالعتب والجلسة فقط ) . 10
مراجعة أفقية الرأس للأبواب والرأس العلوي والسفلي للشبابيك بميزان المياه . 11
مراجعة أية عيوب بالحلوق نتجت من التثبيت ( كسر أو شرخ ) . 12

استلام تسكيك واكسسوارات النجارة
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
تساوي الخلوص حول الضلفة من جميع الجهات . 1
أن لا يزيد خلوص ضلفة الباب أو باب البلكونة عن تشطيب الأرضية ب 1.0 سم . 2
أن تغلق الضلفة بسهولة ونعومة . 3
أن تكون سؤسات وروؤس الضلف المتجاورة علي خيط أفقي واحد . 4
مراجعة عدم وجود سوستة في المفصلات . 5
مراجعة استكمال كراسي البرور . 6
مراجعة جودة تثبيت سدايب الزجاج . 7
مراجعة عدم وجود تنبيل في الضلف سواء من أسفل أو أعلي . 8
مراجعة تركيب الجوهرة في تقابلات الزوايا المنفرجة . 9

استلام الخشب السويد
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد مـــن المنسوب المعتمد للتشطيب ( الشرب ) . 1
استلام خشب العلفة والتأكد من قطاع المراين 2ً × 2ً . 2
التأكد من دهان الخشب بالبيتومين والتأكد من عدم وجود حرامية . 3
التأكد من تثبيت العلفة بحيث تكون المسافة بين محور الدكة والأخرى 40سم فى الأتجاه عكس إتجاه تركيب خشب التطبيق وفى الأتجاه الآخر كل 1.50متر . 4
التأكد من تثبيت العلفة باستخدام كانات بالحائط ( حربة ) كل 1.50متر وكذلك كانات بالمراين مع الصب عليها وتثبيت المراين مع بعضها بالمسمار . 5
إستلام منسوب العلفة . 6
إستلام الرمل المستخدم فى ردم العلفة والتأكد من نظافتة والردم حتى نهاية منسوب العلفة . 7
إستلام خشب التطبيق بحيث يكون من الخشب السويد نمره (1) من ألواح قطاع 4ً × 1ً جاف وخالى من العقد وممسوح من الوجهين ومفرز دكر ونتايه . 8
تثبيت خشب التطبيق بعناية باستخدام مسامير مخبأة طول 7سم على الأقل . 9
التأكد من عدم وصل خشب التطبيق 10
التأكد من قطاع الوزرة 1ً × 4ً . 11
التأكد من تثبيت الوزرة باستخدام المسمار على مسافات لا تزيد عن نصف متر . 12
التأكد من تشميع الأرضية قبل الكشط . 13

استلام أعمال الباركيه
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد مـــن المنسوب المعتمد للتشطيب ( الشرب ) . 1
إستلام خشب العلفة والتأكد من قطاع المراين 2ً × 2ً . 2
التأكد من دهان الخشب بالبيتومين والتأكد من عدم وجود حرامية . 3
التأكد من تثبيت العلفة بحيث تكون المسافة بين محور الدكة والأخرى 40سم فى الأتجاه عكس إتجاه تركيب خشب التطبيق وفى الاتجاه الآخر كل 1.50متر . 4
التأكد من تثبيت العلفة باستخدام كانات بالحائط (حربة) كل 1.50متر وكذلك كانات بالمراين مع الصب عليها وتثبيت المراين مع بعضها بالمسمار . 5
استلام منسوب العلفة . 6
استلام الرمل المستخدم فى ردم العلفة والتأكد من نظافته والردم حتى نهاية منسوب العلفة . 7
استلام خشب الفلصة من قطاع 4/3ً × 4ً وتثبيته بالعلفة بالمسمار بحيث لا تزيد المسافة بين اللوح والآخر عن 2سم . 8
إستلام خشب الباركيه والتأكد من مقاسات أصابع الباركيه ومن عدم وجود سوس بها ومن تفريزهامن جهة دكر والأخرى نتاية . 9
تركيب الخشب الأرو باستخدام المسمار المخبأ. 10
التأكد من قطاع الوزرة 1ً × 4 . 11
التأكد من تثبيت الوزرة باستخدام المسمار على مسافات لا تزيد عن نصف متر . 12
التأكد من تشميع الأرضية لحين بداية القشط . 13

استلام أعمال الدهانات ( أ ) أعمال المعجون
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
تجهيز الحائط جيداً للدهان صنفره جيدة لتفتيح المسام ـ ومراشمة الحوائط والتأكد من لصق الشريط اللاصق أعلى الوزرات وتغطية الأرضيات . 1
استلام أعمال وجه تحضيرى ( برايمر ) لكامل الحوائط . 2
أعمال معجون سكينه أولي فى إتجاه متعامد مع سكينة ثانيه لسهولة التمييز ولجودة المعجنة وتمام ملىء الفراغات . 3
مراجعة نوعية المعجون المستخدمة . 4
التأكد من معجنة جميع الأماكن . 5
التأكد من أن عملية المعجنة تمت لجميع الأماكن (الارتفاعات العالية ـ الزوايا والأركان ـ منطقة أعلي الحوائط ـ …). 6
مراجعة عملية صنفرة المعجون ( نعومة السطح ) . 7
مراجعة عدم وجود تموجات أو آثار سكينة المعجون علي الحوائط . 8
مراجعة نعومة السطح بجانب علب الكهرباء وعند الوزرات . 9

استلام أعمال الدهانات ( ب ) أعمال تشطيب الدهانات
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
استلام وجه أول دهانات باللون المطلوب وبدء أعمال التلقيط ثم الصنفرة الجيدة . أ
استلام دهان وجه أخير باللون المطلوب مع التأكد من تحرير الألوان بمناطق الالتقاء بصورة دقيقة ويراعى الآتي بالوجه الأخير للدهان : ب
مراجعة توحيد ملمس الدهان في جميع أنحاء الغرفة ( تحبيبة الرولة ) . 1
مراجعة عدم وجود تسييل للدهانات . 2
التأكد من دهانات مناطق إتصال الحوائط بالأسقف . 3
التأكد من دهانات مناطق أركان الحوائط . 4
التأكد من أن لون الدهان له نفس الدرجة في جميع أنحاء الغرفة . 5
مراجعة دهان أماكن إلتقاء الوزرات مع الحوائط . 6
المراجعة الدقيقة لدهان أماكن مرمات الكهرباء وحول البواطات . 7

استلام بياض الحجر الصناعى
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من الشرب لتحديد المنسوب المطلوب للحجر الصناعي . 1
استلام مونة البطانة على ألقده والميزان بعد تخشينها جيداً 2
التأكد من تمشيط مونة البطانة قبل جفافها فى تموجات أفقية بعمق لا يقل عن 3مم والمسافة بين التموجات وبعضها لا تزيد عن 3سم 3
استلام أعمال الجبس الخاصه بالعراميس بين بياض الحجر الصناعى والتأكد من تمام أفقية ورأسية حوافها ومن ميولها بالمناطق المائلة ومن تماثل عرض العراميس . 4
استلام الضهارة من الحجر الصناعي والتأكد من أن سمكها لا يقل عن 6مم . 5
إزالة أعمال الجبس الخاصة بالعراميس وتنظيف العراميس وتسويكها . 6
التأكد من أعمال صنفرة الحجر الصناعي ومن دق الأجزاء المطلوبة باستخدام الشاطوفة . 7

استلام أعمال البردورات
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
استلام البردورة بحيث لا يكون بها كسور أو تعشيش . 1
التأكد من منسوب تركيب البردورة . 2
التأكد من صب خرسانة عاديه بقطاع 10×20سم تحت البردورة قبل تركيب البردورة . 3
التأكد من تركيب البردورة بحيث تكون موزونة على الخيط على المناسيب المطلوبة وتثبيتها بالمونة الأسمنتية . 4
الصب خلف البردورة باستخدام الخرسانة العاديه على شكل مثلث بقاعدة 10سم على الأقل . 5
ملء اللحامات بين البردورة باستخدام المونة الأسمنتية . 6
التأكد من تنظيف وفتح وكوى العراميس بين البردورات . 7

استلام أعمال تركيب الأنترلوك
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد من استلام تركيب البردورات حول الأنترلوك بالمناطق المطلوب التركيب بها . 1
التأكد من الردم بالرمل النظيف الحرش إلى المنسوب المطلوب . 2
إستلام أعمال دك الرمل تحت الأنترلوك باستخدام الدكاك الميكانيكي . 3
التأكد من تركيب الأنترلوك حسب الرسم والألوان المعتمدة والتأكد من تمام تركيب الفلايق وعدم تركيب أى بلاطات مكسورة أو مشطوفة وكذلك توحيد مسافات العراميس . 4
التأكد من تغطية وسقية وجه الأنترلوك بالرمل النظيف . 5
التأكد من دك الأنترلوك بالدكاك الميكانيكي المبطن بالكاوتشوك للمحافظة على وجه الأنترلوك . 6
التأكد من أستواء السطح النهائى ومن المنسوب النهائى . 7

استلام أعمال الرصف بخلطات الأسفلت الساخن
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
مراعاة عدم تصاعد دخان أزرق من الخلطة الأسفلتية حيث أنه دليل على زيادة التسخين . 1
مراعاة ألا تكون الخلطة مجمدة على وجه عام ( دليل زيادة برودة الخلطة ) . 2
مراجعة درجة حرارة المخلوط . 3
التأكد من عـدم زيادة نسبة الأسفلت فى الخلطة ( النسبة الملائمة يكون فيها شكل الخلطات فى السيارات القلاب على شكل هرمى ) . 4
مراجعة عدم نقص نسبة الأسفلت فى الخلطة ( المظهر الجاف وإختفاء اللمعان وصعوبة الهرس تحت الهراسات ) . 5
التأكد من سمك الفرش المضغوط ( يتم زيادة 1 سم فى السمك الغير مضغوط لكل 4 سم من السمك النهائى المضغوط ) 6
التأكد من عدم وجود فرق فى المناسيب أكثر من 4 مم لطول قدة مقدارها 4متر . 7
مراعاة دخول الهراس بحيث تكون العجلة الـدوارة فـي الأمـام فـي إتجاه الرصف ( العجلة ذات الوزن الكبير ) . 8
التأكد من وجوب الركوب يتراوح من 3-7 سم عند عمل اللحامات الطولية . 9

استلام أعمال التكسيات بالرخام
طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات بنود المراجعة م
التأكد أن لحامات التركيب سواء الأرضيات أو الحوائط ليس بها تجويف أو تحريف 1
التأكد أن جميع اللحامات (العراميس) مسقية تماماً بالمونة وباللون المطلوب . 2
التأكد من استواء السطح وصقله 3
التأكد من تطابق لحامات الوزرة مع الأرضية ( فى حالة النص على ذلك ) 4
مراجعة عدم وجود شروخ أو تنميل أو نتؤات أو قطع مطبلة 5
التأكد من عدم إستعمال المونة الجبسية كمونة لصق 6
التأكد من أن النهايات والآركان والتقابلات فى الزوايا منفذة طبقاً للرسومات ولأصول الصناعة 7
فى حالة الدرج التأكد أن سوك أنوف الدرج ملفوفة بتفاريز أو بدون جسب الطلب 8


----------



## سيفيروس سبتيموس (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور على مجهوداتك وبارك الله فيك يااخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amir madany (16 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يباركلك
ويكتر من امثالك


----------



## Moh-elsanee (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيفيروس سبتيموس (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا ياباشمهندس 
انا مش عارف ليه انا مارديتش على مشاركتك الجميلة 
اسف جدا جدا


----------



## شادي يس (16 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الشرح المستفيض


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (17 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور على مجهوداتك وبارك الله فيك يااخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## hassanv500 (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور على مجهوداتك وبارك الله فيك يااخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (14 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جداا ومفيد


----------



## القهلاني (16 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية ياباش مهندس


----------



## shaker7 (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي المعلومات الهايله


----------



## م/ زاهر (3 أبريل 2010)

أكثر من رائع ومشكور


----------



## eng_aks (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هو فين الملف يا هندسة


----------



## حسين الصغير (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك ولكل من يساهم فى الاعمال القيمه


----------



## السيد المهذب (1 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع:75:


----------



## body55 (24 فبراير 2016)

مهام المهندس الاستشارى والمشرفmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (25 فبراير 2016)

فين الملف يا هندسة


----------

